# Replace GT6000 Brake Band



## DENNIS GT6000 (Jun 12, 2019)

Can anyone advise me how to replace the brake band on a Craftsman GT6000? I have the tractor off the ground with the rear wheels removed but can not see how the band comes all the way off.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Do you have a model#?


----------

